# Writing About Incest



## Cain (Jun 28, 2013)

First, let me say that it pained me to make this thread. The part I've actually written so far is very subtle (At least I want it to be subtle), in terms of being specific of what the persona's problem is, and I didn't want people to read it to know that it's about incest, I want to sort of build up to it and for it to be a sort of plot twist.

I'm not trying to make sure I don't offend anyone, in fact the story will sort of end up, not really advocating incest, but the persona and her brother love each other, truly. It's going end up with them realizing and accepting that they can't be together via societal norms, and aren't willing to break those, but still they know they're in love and occasionally succumb to each other. Or, they can end up together. But I don't quite know how that'll pan out, so I don't think I'm going down that road.

I haven't gotten far enough yet, but I will have the have sort of romantic instances and such, proceeding to sexual encounters, and onwards from there.

If you read it, you'll notice it digresses a lot off the main sort of thing. I've done it more than I usually do, I figure it'll sort of add to the 'Persona doesn't really want to dwell on the subject' thing going on right now. 

Thing is, having never experienced the topic, I'm going off what I'm assuming is love between two people, with a more than the normal amount of curveballs in any given relationship.

It's pretty much going to be a sort of slice of life story, with that bit of incest and stuff thrown in.

I've only written a few pages' worth. For those who wish to read and give me a little critique, here it is:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dpEdqP7V5FJY2Qf3MVa8cMlIs1DXmptWnLFhJKIQLRk/edit?usp=sharing

Edit: I can't remember why I made this. I was supposed to ask a question about writing this, but I forgot. The purpose of this thread was not to link my story. 
I guess these are the consequences of writing a thread at 3am.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 28, 2013)

At the end it turns out the brother is adopted. They bang.

Win win for both sides.

Serious note: really its whatever you wish to do with your story. Its only a fictional story.


----------



## Cain (Jun 28, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> At the end it turns out the brother is adopted. They bang.
> 
> Win win for both sides.
> 
> Serious note: really its whatever you wish to do with your story. Its only a fictional story.


Believe me, there will be no shortage in sex.



Gibby said:


> I wrote some crap about incest once upon a time. It was a sad story of a young woman in a horribly one-sided abusive, manipulative, twisted love relationship with her twin brother ending in a murder/suicide.
> The whole thing was intended to make the audience feel sympathy for the girl - the perpetrator. I never finished it.
> 
> Controversial topics are fun to work with.
> ...


That may be just is. As I'm trying to keep the reader guessing most of the time about what the topic really is about, and with it being incest at the very end as a curveball, I'm not quite sure how I want people to feel. I will be dropping more and more hints about incest as the story progresses, and develop the relationship between the persona and her brother, but I'm not sure what the overall tone should be. I guess I should probably figure that out.
I started this from a wild idea, and a provoked muse. It happens a lot.


----------



## BRN (Jun 28, 2013)

Sup.

I produced an incest story some eighteen months ago. I can probably offer some advice, but I did things the other way around; the readers had been watching the two brothers becoming unusually close even from their early childhood,  and the incestuous scenes were more of a dramatic tension release than anything else once they hit adulthood.

I suppose, given that sense, my 'tone' was to constantly tease the reader who, filled with anticipation, probably knew what was going to happen even before it did.

If you're looking the other way - to shock the viewer with a revelation - then I'd suggest using your characters as avatars. Want your incestuous folks to be hated and cause disgust? Have other characters reject them
 Want the reader to feel sorry for them? Have other characters mob them, and make them struggle against it.


ed: allow me to be narcissistic and point out that ny story currently has 4300 views on fa :3


----------



## Cain (Jun 28, 2013)

SIX said:


> Sup.
> 
> I produced an incest story some eighteen months ago. I can probably offer some advice, but I did things the other way around; the readers had been watching the two brothers becoming unusually close even from their early childhood,  and the incestuous scenes were more of a dramatic tension release than anything else once they hit adulthood.
> 
> ...


Bastard. :v

I'm not really sure that's how I want the story to go.
Actually, I'm fairly sure that's not how I want it to go, I don't want them to be outed by people and be marginalized, those stories seem sort of overdone so I'd rather not. I'd rather them struggle with it inwardly and express themselves to each other and nobody else.
That being said, it sort of seems like a sort of dull story now that I think about it. I guess I sort of want the reader feeling somewhat happy that these two have almost resolved the love for each other, but at the same time I want the reader to feel sort of sad and guilty, the fact that society now wouldn't let anything like this happen, and how many people could s/he be preventing from being truly happy?
I guess so.


----------



## Saga (Jun 28, 2013)

I had this open to read it later
I went to read it
It was different :[


----------



## Cain (Jun 29, 2013)

Saga said:


> I had this open to read it later
> I went to read it
> It was different :[


Eh? I haven't edited it since I posted the link. Even now I'm on a train in Ireland. What changed?


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2013)

Cain said:


> I'm not really sure that's how I want the story to go.
> Actually, I'm fairly sure that's not how I want it to go, I don't want them to be outed by people and be marginalized, those stories seem sort of overdone so I'd rather not. I'd rather them struggle with it inwardly and express themselves to each other and nobody else.
> That being said, it sort of seems like a sort of dull story now that I think about it. I guess I sort of want the reader feeling somewhat happy that these two have almost resolved the love for each other, but at the same time I want the reader to feel sort of sad and guilty, the fact that society now wouldn't let anything like this happen, and how many people could s/he be preventing from being truly happy?
> I guess so.



_Nice_.

If that's the case, you're probably going to want the incestuous characters themselves to feel guilty about it. It's, like, borrowed guilt from society at large, and they feel ostracised and ashamed even though they haven't told anyone. The reader will be fully aware it's society's fault they feel that way -- and if you've shown just how healthy and happy that relationship was, then yeah, the reader is going to feel terrible about it.


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 29, 2013)

I wrote an incest story about two furfags that met online and were like so in love with each other that they like decided they were brothers cause like they were into the like incest scene and like one of them were like "I wanna be your bro irl" so like they invented time travel and like fucked up history so they'd be birthed by the same vagina so they were brothers and they had gay sex but like they ended up living in the middle east in like Iraq so like their dad found out and like turned them in and they were like publically beaten in the town square and were lit on fire but they would not burn cause their love for one another was so strongso like they were stabbed in the chest with a sword and like they died the end.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I wrote an incest story about two furfags that met online and were like so in love with each other that they like decided they were brothers cause like they were into the like incest scene and like one of them were like "I wanna be your bro irl" so like they invented time travel and like fucked up history so they'd be birthed by the same vagina so they were brothers and they had gay sex but like they ended up living in the middle east in like Iraq so like their dad found out and like turned them in and they were like publically beaten in the town square and were lit on fire but they would not burn cause their love for one another was so strongso like they were stabbed in the chest with a sword and like they died the end.



*begins slow clap*


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 29, 2013)

Incest writing?

You get used to it.


----------



## Cain (Jul 1, 2013)

SIX said:


> _Nice_.If that's the case, you're probably going to want the incestuous characters themselves to feel guilty about it. It's, like, borrowed guilt from society at large, and they feel ostracised and ashamed even though they haven't told anyone. The reader will be fully aware it's society's fault they feel that way -- and if you've shown just how healthy and happy that relationship was, then yeah, the reader is going to feel terrible about it.


Yeah, I'll probably do this. Shake things up a bit, I guess.If only my muse would redirect itself in this direction. Right now it wants to write about a schizophrenic girl. God damn.





Zabrina said:


> Incest writing?You get used to it.


By no means incest will become my main 'theme' of writing. I'm doing one story on it because I felt inspired, and unless I get inspired by something else to do with it, I'm not touching it with a ten-foot pole.


----------



## Troj (Jul 2, 2013)

The important thing, I think, is to have and to convey empathy for your characters, without necessarily becoming "enmeshed" in what they do.

In practice, this means that the text needs to help us understand and appreciate our characters' thoughts, motives, and actions, even if we don't agree with them. 

Meanwhile, the narrator and/or the other characters need to take either an objective or a critical view of your central characters' sketchier or more controversial behaviors, so that the reader at least knows that SOMEONE in that universe recognizes that everything isn't just kittens and roses. 

(And yes, you need to do this even--I might go as far as to say _especially--_when you agree with your protagonists' actions, or would like to "sell" your audience on your particular moral world view or approach. If you aren't able to take an objective and/or critical view of your characters in-text--_especially _when they do things that will strike the average reader as offensive, atypical, immoral, or weird--your readers often won't feel they can trust you to tell them the truth.)

When authors are totally blind to their protagonists' moral failings or "eccentricities" from the typical reader's standpoint, you get things like Twilight, Left Behind, everything by Ayn Rand, Seeker of Truth, and some of Heinlein's less-beloved stuff. This is when readers start to use the word "creepy" to describe books--and eventually, the authors themselves.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Cain said:


> By no means incest will become my main 'theme' of writing. I'm doing one story on it because I felt inspired, and unless I get inspired by something else to do with it, I'm not touching it with a ten-foot pole.




Perhaps you won't. Of course, I've seemed to be tugged into a certain popular incest shipping, so almost every day I'm surrounded by fanfics and fanart.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 2, 2013)

Cain said:


> First, let me say that it pained me to make this thread. The part I've actually written so far is very subtle (At least I want it to be subtle), in terms of being specific of what the persona's problem is, and I didn't want people to read it to know that it's about incest, I want to sort of build up to it and for it to be a sort of plot twist.
> 
> I'm not trying to make sure I don't offend anyone, in fact the story will sort of end up, not really advocating incest, but the persona and her brother love each other, truly. It's going end up with them realizing and accepting that they can't be together via societal norms, and aren't willing to break those, but still they know they're in love and occasionally succumb to each other. Or, they can end up together. But I don't quite know how that'll pan out, so I don't think I'm going down that road.
> 
> ...


â™« _It's not creepy_ â™«

Meh, write whatever you want man.


----------



## Cain (Jul 3, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> â™« _It's not creepy_ â™«
> 
> Meh, write whatever you want man.


Righto, next story'll be about a furry who practices bestiality and has a thing for scat and diapers. :v

No, the day I write about something furry is the day I will reflect on my life and think about where I went wrong. Though, I seem to have a penchant for writing somewhat odd stories. Like I said, I've got an idea floating around my head about a schizophrenic teenager going into university and having to deal with herself.


----------

